# Thinking about mx



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just joined this particular site, but I've been trolling the waters and thinking about relocating to MX for some time. I'm looking forward to reading the points of view on "retiring" to MX these days. Costs, housing, etc. I'm particularly interested, of course, in how those of you living in MX currently feel about your personal safety and security with all the bad news from the border areas. Are there personal safety (kidnapping, murder, narco-terror) issues in places like Mazatlan, Manzanillo, San Miguel de Allende? The big pic is that I'm single, male, 58+ and would like to get by on about $1500/mo in retirement. Looking for a simple life -- I've done the big house, career thing. Looking for simplicity, friends, appreciation and Pura Vida. Any info., suggestions, comments would be most welcome.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*mexico thoughts*

i would check banderasnews. local online paper.... gives you an idea of the area down here...
crime- all over the world... the idea is simply to avoid becoming a victim.... 
for example..... i have a small suv... and if i get a flat tire on some dark highway somewhere out there, i could become a victim..... so i spent a little extra and got "E" load range tires for my small suv. it gives me peace of mind and i feel comfortable when i travel the toll roads at night. for my suv windows, you can purchase a window film that prevents someone from breaking your glass and stealing your stereo etc..
mazatlan is peacefull, san miguel ayende(expensive) the basic thought is...... there are a couple of major holidays in mexico... thats when everyone goes on vacation to many places.. and those are the weeks that can increase the crime in some areas....... 
and driving home , you always look back to make sure no one is following you. always take a different route...

simple ideas to eliminate the chances of becoming a victim.


----------



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

*Security issues*

Dear Windtree

As far you go down south, saver you will feel. Biger cities offers more concerns, smal cities are simpler and less complicated.

Greetings from merida.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Windtree.
We've lived here over eight years and feel quite safe. It seems that the occasional narco battles with each other, and/or the authorities, get propagandized, making it seem like the country is in turmoil; it isn't. Just think of how you might 're-write' the headline for the Binghamton, NY shootings yesterday:
"Asiatic foreigner slaughters 14 innocents, wounds 4 more, in violent American town." True, but slanted, is it not?


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I appreciate the response. My thoughts have been about Mazatlan or Manzanillo. Any thoughts on those places in particular?



DUTCH said:


> Dear Windtree
> 
> As far you go down south, saver you will feel. Biger cities offers more concerns, smal cities are simpler and less complicated.
> 
> Greetings from merida.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Point taken*

Yes, I certainly agree about the slant given these things by the media -- US media in particular. I've wondered, however, if you are seeing expats leaving Mexico, at some level or another, based on the real or imaged severity of this problem?



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome Windtree.
> We've lived here over eight years and feel quite safe. It seems that the occasional narco battles with each other, and/or the authorities, get propagandized, making it seem like the country is in turmoil; it isn't. Just think of how you might 're-write' the headline for the Binghamton, NY shootings yesterday:
> "Asiatic foreigner slaughters 14 innocents, wounds 4 more, in violent American town." True, but slanted, is it not?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We are at Lake Chapala, probably the largest concentration of expats anywhere. A few left last week as a result of dying happily here after many years in retirement; they went up in smoke, for the most part. One set of friends just moved back to Chapala from Texas and other friends in Oregon can't wait to move back to Chapala if they can just sell the house in Oregon. I don't know of anyone leaving for the reasons you mention. On the contrary, many are now trapped in homes that won't sell in the USA and, at best, can only come for a visit until the economic situation permits. Unfortunately for retirees, that probably won't be in their lifetime.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Always more questions.....*

I hear you. Do you know if there are many "houseshare" or apartment-type situations available in Lake Chapala or thereabouts? Is it more expensive living there than elsewhere?

Appreciate any feedback. 





RVGRINGO said:


> We are at Lake Chapala, probably the largest concentration of expats anywhere. A few left last week as a result of dying happily here after many years in retirement; they went up in smoke, for the most part. One set of friends just moved back to Chapala from Texas and other friends in Oregon can't wait to move back to Chapala if they can just sell the house in Oregon. I don't know of anyone leaving for the reasons you mention. On the contrary, many are now trapped in homes that won't sell in the USA and, at best, can only come for a visit until the economic situation permits. Unfortunately for retirees, that probably won't be in their lifetime.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are accomodations of every sort, from small efficiency apartments, casitas and homes of all sizes from plain to luxurious. The most economical choices will take some legwork locally to find, while the most expensive will be easily found if you use Google to survey the local agencies marketing to Americans and Canadians.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Dying in Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> We are at Lake Chapala, probably the largest concentration of expats anywhere. A few left last week as a result of dying happily here after many years in retirement; they went up in smoke, for the most part...............


An unpleasant, though unavoidable subject for retiree expats is "what happens if, or, more likely, when I or my spouse dies in Mexico?"

Being a Catholic country, how widespread is the availability of cremation facilities? Local cremation would seem to be, by far, the most economical and practical course of action...as opposed to, say, flying the remains back NOB for cremation and/or traditional burial "back home". 

(I searched 'cremation in Mexico' but came up blank)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is a common choice available from the local 'funerias'. Last I heard, it cost about 6000 pesos and up. In our area, the crematorium is in Guadalajara.
If you Google in Spanish, "La cremación en Mexico", you will get several hits and there is an option to translate them.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Interesting thought*

I've wondered the same thing. Surely there must be some accommodation for that "eventuality". I've also wondered how U.S. insurance companies regard death certificates (?) involving Americans who happen to die in Mexico.

I imagine this topic has been covered before....




HolyMole said:


> An unpleasant, though unavoidable subject for retiree expats is "what happens if, or, more likely, when I or my spouse dies in Mexico?"
> 
> Being a Catholic country, how widespread is the availability of cremation facilities? Local cremation would seem to be, by far, the most economical and practical course of action...as opposed to, say, flying the remains back NOB for cremation and/or traditional burial "back home".
> 
> (I searched 'cremation in Mexico' but came up blank)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why do you wonder? People die outside of their home countries; it isn't unusual.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Cremation in Mexico (approved by the Church now) is available at all funeral homes everywhere and not expensive. Has nothing to do with having a church approval as we have separation of church and state. 
As far as transfers to the US go, you call the US Embassy or Consulate and they handle the paperwork. You would need your MD to sign the death certificate.
Caskets are flown commercially by most major airlines routinely too. No problem.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

quinta said:


> Cremation in Mexico (approved by the Church now) is available at all funeral homes everywhere and not expensive. Has nothing to do with having a church approval as we have separation of church and state.
> As far as transfers to the US go, you call the US Embassy or Consulate and they handle the paperwork. You would need your MD to sign the death certificate.
> Caskets are flown commercially by most major airlines routinely too. No problem.


Great information. Thank you.


----------



## la polvilla (May 4, 2009)

*Think about living in land*



WINDTREE77 said:


> Hello everyone. I just joined this particular site, but I've been trolling the waters and thinking about relocating to MX for some time. I'm looking forward to reading the points of view on "retiring" to MX these days. Costs, housing, etc. I'm particularly interested, of course, in how those of you living in MX currently feel about your personal safety and security with all the bad news from the border areas. Are there personal safety (kidnapping, murder, narco-terror) issues in places like Mazatlan, Manzanillo, San Miguel de Allende? The big pic is that I'm single, male, 58+ and would like to get by on about $1500/mo in retirement. Looking for a simple life -- I've done the big house, career thing. Looking for simplicity, friends, appreciation and Pura Vida. Any info., suggestions, comments would be most welcome.


I live in a beautiful town Morelia Mexico and I have had zero problems. I have some property for sale in the mountains just out side of town. about 15 miles just far enough to excape the city but not that far that you cant go to the major stores. We have walmart, home depot, costco, sams club plus all the major mexican chains. [Advertising removed by Moderator].

Bruce Dunn


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

If safety is a concern, and we don't worry about this, you should research Merida, Yucatan (if you can stand the heat), Puebla, Queretaro, Veracruz, Jalisco, Colima, Campeche, etc. these are all known to be safe and allow you to "downscale" while still having a high quality of life, good medical care, airport near by, entertainment, shopping, etc. I'm sure you would enjoy it all..... just depends on personal taste, and you should look into all options available to you.
I would stay away from the northern states which have the most problems, Estado de Mexico, Monterrey, but the rest are open.


----------



## la polvilla (May 4, 2009)

WINDTREE77 said:


> I've wondered the same thing. Surely there must be some accommodation for that "eventuality". I've also wondered how U.S. insurance companies regard death certificates (?) involving Americans who happen to die in Mexico.
> 
> I imagine this topic has been covered before....


speaking first hand on the subject a friend of mine died here in Mexico and there were no problems having him cremated the us consulate gets in volved right away and all u s entities are informed. my only advise is dont stand to close to the flame.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response. I've mostly heard the same thing from others. I was thinking of Mazatlan and/or Manzanillo as two possibiities. I'd kind of like to be near the ocean, but I think Campeche and Merida are both pretty hot. Es verdad?



quinta said:


> If safety is a concern, and we don't worry about this, you should research Merida, Yucatan (if you can stand the heat), Puebla, Queretaro, Veracruz, Jalisco, Colima, Campeche, etc. these are all known to be safe and allow you to "downscale" while still having a high quality of life, good medical care, airport near by, entertainment, shopping, etc. I'm sure you would enjoy it all..... just depends on personal taste, and you should look into all options available to you.
> I would stay away from the northern states which have the most problems, Estado de Mexico, Monterrey, but the rest are open.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hot weather....*



WINDTREE77 said:


> Thanks for the response. I've mostly heard the same thing from others. I was thinking of Mazatlan and/or Manzanillo as two possibiities. I'd kind of like to be near the ocean, but I think Campeche and Merida are both pretty hot. Es verdad?


Yes, both Campeche and Yucatan are hot, but then so is Mazatlan (which is arid and not lush and green like Puerto Vallarta) and being in Sinaloa is the state renowned for drugs; while Manzanillo is very pretty, but being a small town is nice, it's also hot. 
I don't know of any beaches in Mexico where the climate is cool, (you'd need a higher elevation for that like Veracruz, Puebla, Jalisco, Guanajuato, etc.) whether Pacific or Gulf, beaches have hot weather, rainy seasons bringing hurricanes but the winter is fantastic. Some areas get hit by major storms all the time like Los Cabos, Mazatlan and Cancun, Tabasco gets flooded every year, etc. Puerto Vallarta due to the natural form of the Bahia de Banderas doesn't allow hurricanes to come into the towns and skips along until it hits Cabo or Mazatlan so it's been sheltered some, but we did get a big one in 2002, so Mother Nature does whatever. If you want to be on the beach, this is something you will need to get used to. Prettier beaches in the Pacific and Caribbean too, plus lots of tourists, expats and investors bringing the prices of everything up so it's much more expensive to live there. 
Also, are you looking to find a good number of expats in the area you like? Do you need a social scene in place? Do you speak Spanish? If you do, you could consider Chelem, Chuburna, Sta Clara and Telchac Puerto (the last two still offer economical properties) are beach towns in Yucatan and close to Merida. The first two have lots of expats in residence and has a thriving social scene, while the others are calm and tranquil. You'd need to look about 1 hour away from any larger beach city to find better prices and tranquil lifestyle, but it is there. There are also small towns down the Baja Peninsula that are lovely (it's arid there too) and there is a great ferry than runs from La Paz to Mazatlan to come and go.
Maybe a road trip would be a good idea so you could see and be able to truly decide or rent a place for a while and move around until you find "it".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many people take winter vacations to destination resorts on the beaches of Mexico from the USA, Canada, Europe and other places. Those of us, who live in Mexico, also enjoy driving down to the beach in the winter and spending a few days or a longer holiday.
However, if you are considering a permanent move to Mexico, it might not be wise to base your decisions on what you experienced on a winter vacation. From April to November, many of those resort destinations are absolute ghost towns because of the heat and humidity. If you really want to search for the 'place of your dreams', you might want to make that road trip in the late summer and early fall months. Drive and stay in places without air conditioning and consider the locations where you were actually comfortable. Then, evaluate those locations one more time; in December or January. If you could live there without a heating system, you have probably found the right spot to retire. That's the method we used, and here we are at Lake Chapala.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thank you*

That is really excellent advice. I spent some time in San Miguel de Allende in January awhile back, and that really seemed to be a great climate overall, albeit very dry. I think you are right about the beach scene, however and maybe the best idea is to find somewhere comfortable, more-or-less year-round, and then plan beach/ocean visits as possible. I've heard of Lake Chapala. Sounds like an interesting place to visit and/or live. Any other thoughts, please let me know. 



RVGRINGO said:


> Many people take winter vacations to destination resorts on the beaches of Mexico from the USA, Canada, Europe and other places. Those of us, who live in Mexico, also enjoy driving down to the beach in the winter and spending a few days or a longer holiday.
> However, if you are considering a permanent move to Mexico, it might not be wise to base your decisions on what you experienced on a winter vacation. From April to November, many of those resort destinations are absolute ghost towns because of the heat and humidity. If you really want to search for the 'place of your dreams', you might want to make that road trip in the late summer and early fall months. Drive and stay in places without air conditioning and consider the locations where you were actually comfortable. Then, evaluate those locations one more time; in December or January. If you could live there without a heating system, you have probably found the right spot to retire. That's the method we used, and here we are at Lake Chapala.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The north shore of Lake Chapala and San Miguel de Allende share, and argue about, the 'perfect climate.' You might want to investigate both. The lake has advantages and Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotopec are all within easy reach of Guadalajara and its international airport, etc. SMA seems to attract more 'trendy west coast types' and is more expensive, from what I hear. One should also consider altitude as they age, as well as the topography of the terrain they will be walking. We thoroughly enjoy being able to walk to most needs in Chapala and yet, it is only five miles by bus, car or bike to Ajijic.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Great feedback*

I think a visit to the Lake Chapala area is indicated. I liked SMA, but it did seem to have a trendy feel to it, which isn't my style at all. I currently live outside Denver, so I'm used to altitude and thankfully, the hills in SMA weren't too big a deal. I also felt that, aside from the artistic community activities, there wasn't a whole lot going on recreationally in SMA. (I could be wrong about that...) I hope to remain as active as possible.....

Can you advise as to how viable it is to find places (probably an apartment/townhouse) to rent/lease in the Lake Chapala area, and what the price range might be? Also, is there a local Lake Chapala website which might have this type of information?

Thanks again for sharing your info. and insights with me. Nothing beats information from those already "living the life."

Adrian Hise
Erie, CO


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Coincidentally, we just came home from spending the afternoon and a supper with some good friends who are also from the Denver area and is a local builder. If you just use Google for Chapala, Ajijic, Lake Chapala and combine real estate or rentals with any of those words, you will get lots and lots of information on available properties as well as on the area itself. After doing that, you may have more specific questions which I might be able to answer here, or via the private message system. Of course, if you come for a visit, we'll be glad to meet you.


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I'll do a little research on the web and get back to you. Have a great week.


RVGRINGO said:


> Coincidentally, we just came home from spending the afternoon and a supper with some good friends who are also from the Denver area and is a local builder. If you just use Google for Chapala, Ajijic, Lake Chapala and combine real estate or rentals with any of those words, you will get lots and lots of information on available properties as well as on the area itself. After doing that, you may have more specific questions which I might be able to answer here, or via the private message system. Of course, if you come for a visit, we'll be glad to meet you.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

*We were on our way to Colorado, but ......*



WINDTREE77 said:


> Thank you for your response. I'll do a little research on the web and get back to you. Have a great week.


Funny, but we were on our way to the Boulder - Longmont area when the bottom fell out of the economy and the rest happened and derailed our plans to return to the US. We still have plans, someday, to go back.... but then we come and go every 3-4 years and move around quite a bit, but my son wanted to attend college in Boulder so we might still make it. 
We've also spent time in Guanajuato (SMA, etc) and one of the drawbacks there is the airport is quite far, plus property prices have gone up tremendously too. We still enjoy visiting as my husband has some family in Guanajuato, and given a choice between that and Guadalajara I would have to vote for Jalisco! There are so many places there it's hard to choose .... you'll enjoy it.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

*Moving / Retiring in Mexico*

Making the move to Mexico is a big decision and not one that should be made solely after spending a week of fun on a beach in Cancun. Mexico is a large and very diverse country with lots to offer in terms of topography, climate, lifestyle, culture, history and budget.

I get asked this question a lot and I tell everybody the same thing: 

If you are even thinking about retiring in Mexico, come down first and find a vacation home rental in a community where you are considering and spend a month minimum there. Once the new car smell wears off you will have a better chance to see the country for what it really is, with all its warts and cultural charm together. 

Only then can you know if you would be a good candidate to live here and actually enjoy the experience. Some thrive here, others don't. It depends a lot on who you are. I have made my own list of the traits I see in folks who seem to do well down here:

1. Bohemian
2. Self sufficient 
3. Thick skinned 
4. Easy going 
5. Adaptable / flexible
6. Open minded 
7. Adventurous 
8. Non-complainer 
9. Culturally inquisitive
10. Doesn't believe that you can't teach an old dog new tricks

In my 30+ years living in various parts of Latin America (Argentina / Venzuela / Brazil / Mexico); I have had a pretty good opportunity to see how this works. My experience is that expats who can be identified by these traits (I probably missed some others that could be included) are the ones who truly do well in Latin America. 

I was helping some "friends of a friend" a few months back who wanted to come down and take a look around Baja. They were considering Mexico for retirement so the first thing I did was take them for a drive around town and made some small talk in the car to get to know them. They had questions about assimilation so I gave them my 12 question test. 

If you are the type who back home gets upset at things like: 

1. Your neighbor who leaves his trash cans out, days after the garbage truck goes by.
2. Your neighbor who likes to play loud music at 11:30 at night. 
3. Your neighbor who mows his lawn only once a month. When he does it is usually on a Saturday morning at 6:00 AM. 
4. Your neighbor who likes to work on his car in front of his house. He has 3 more in back that he will get to eventually. 
5. Your neighbor who likes to have family get togethers every weekend and their family is bigger than many mid-western towns. 
6. The grocery store frequently does not have 2 of the 5 items you went there to buy. 
7. Electricity going out 5 minutes before your favorite TV show is to begin. 
8. Water pressure going out the evening your family arrives to spend the weekend. 
9. The mechanic tells you he will have your car ready at 5:00 PM and you thought that meant today. 
10. The plumber hooked up your new sink with the hot and cold water reversed.
11. Barking dogs.
12. Then I ask them if they are the types to always call the police, the city zoning enforcement officer or write letters to the editor of the local newspaper for everything that bugs them about things going on in their neighborhood back home, including any of the first 11 items in the list.

If I get a yes answer to more than 2 of them or especially to question 12, I will tell them that Mexico may not be a good choice for them for anything more than vacations. 

That is what I told the couple my friends asked me to help out. They actually got a bit upset with me but I felt like I was doing them a favor. If you can look beyond that list to see this wonderful country and people for who they are and what we can learn from them, you may not only survive, but grow.

I have been so fortunate...


YMMV


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

What a wonderful response. Sounds like "live and let live" is the key philosophical perspective. I spent some time in a neighborhood in San Miguel de Allende last year with the dogs, loud music, someone hammering away at something late into the night, and fireworks at midnight. I think people who can allow that type of activity to translate itself into a sort of charm are the ones who can thrive....

My plan currently is to do just as you suggest: spend a month or so and see what it's like to live the life as it is. Probably next January.

Thank you for your feedback.



TalkBaja said:


> Making the move to Mexico is a big decision and not one that should be made solely after spending a week of fun on a beach in Cancun. Mexico is a large and very diverse country with lots to offer in terms of topography, climate, lifestyle, culture, history and budget.
> 
> I get asked this question a lot and I tell everybody the same thing:
> 
> ...


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

It all comes down to attitude and it sounds like you already are off to a good start. Good luck and keep us posted as to your progress...


----------



## WINDTREE77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*May i inquire?*

I have not been to Baja. Any thoughts on Baja vs. central Mexico, esp. areas like Ajijic/Chapala? I've heard La Paz is a nice area.....



TalkBaja said:


> It all comes down to attitude and it sounds like you already are off to a good start. Good luck and keep us posted as to your progress...


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

WINDTREE77 said:


> I have not been to Baja. Any thoughts on Baja vs. central Mexico, esp. areas like Ajijic/Chapala? I've heard La Paz is a nice area.....


Comparing the two is like choosing the cutest baby (I think I already used that comparison here today). It really comes down to you knowing what you want in terms of topography, climate, culture, feel, activities, community, lifestyle and budget. Each place has its own features, charm and warts. 

Kind of like a high school dance.

The Baja peninsula is a thousand miles long with over two thousand miles of coastline stretching from just south of San Diego on the Pacific side down to Cabo San Lucas and up along the Sea of Cortez all the way to San Felipe. It covers a lot of terrain and features like some of those mentioned above. Most people who haven't spent much time here think Baja is hot and all desert.

The reality is that there is a little bit of everything here - sandy beaches, rugged coastline, deserts, resorts, snow topped mountains, pine forests, bays, lagoons, clear blue calm water, angry pounding surf, islands, plateuas and even an occasional oasis popping up where you would least expect it.

I have been living here several years, have traveled a lot and still have a long list of places I want to get to and see here on the peninsula. 

It really is that big and amazing of a place. Much more than just Tijuana, Ensenada, La Paz and Los Cabos. I am sure that many forum members feel similar feelings about the wonders of where they staked their claim in Mexico and I guess that just all goes to what I love so much about this place...


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

BajaGringo, you hit the nail on the head! I too have seen so many expats from all over come and buy homes only to turn around in 6 months and go back..... it's important for everyone to identify "their" reality and what makes them happy or not as Mexico is the land of contrasts and sometimes severely tests your resolve. I grew up in Tijuana / San Diego and still have times when I could run away! (this week has been quite trying which colors my views, but it's getting better).... especially, THIS IS NOT BACK HOME BUT A FOREIGN COUNTRY AND THINGS ARE DIFFERENT! And while many can adapt, many cannot. Just the way it is....
You need to take a breath, chill and try (sometimes many times) until you get it right.... but there are also many rewards too.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that I've been particularly fortunate to have lived, worked and traveled in Africa, Asia and the Middle East; sailed the Atlantic, Caribbean and South Pacific and visited a few odd places in between. Now, retirement in Mexico seems just a continuation of my 'normal life'. My wife, on the other hand, had traveled little until our RV days took her throughout the US and Canada, before we settled down at Lake Chapala. I've also noted that the most successful expats are those with some 'foreign' experience in their pasts. Some of the younger ones, who have never left home except for a vacation to a destination resort, seem to have a difficult time adjusting and some don't last in Mexico; they find everything too difficult to manage and, not surprisingly, they're also the ones who have no interest in the culture or learning the language; a trait that I equate with a form of either snobbery of racism. Neither of which will get you far in Mexico.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Very well put RV. May I add your suggestion to the list?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course you may; though I'm acutely aware that some "may not like looking in that mirror," as we have all had to do when making major decisions. I was thrilled and relieved when my wife found Mexico much to her liking.


----------



## BajaExPat (May 12, 2009)

*Baja and Cremation....*

Hola amigos,

I have been visiting Baja most of my life and lived here in northern Baja for the past 8 years. Rarely have I seen more interesting, helpful, and honest suggestions than from the people here regarding preparing for a move to a foreign country, particularly Mexico.

Many of my friends in this area feel they have reason to stay near the border, and like the idea of living in Mexico for a fraction of the cost of 30 miles or so north in San Diego. Others look down upon it as not being in the "real" Mexico. I guess both are right. The weather here is very "southern California..." we just listen to the San Diego TV stations!

I am told that there are 14,000 foreign born expats in the Rosarito area... second most in for ex-pats Mexico in a given area. I love Northern Baja. 

Enjoy the search... no adventure in Mexico is wasted time!

There has been mention of death and cremation in Mexico. It is well-advised to have a Mexican doctor when living (and in this case, dying) in Mexico. My understanding is that if you die without an MD's sign-off on a death certificate, Mexican law may require you to undergo an autopsy. This is to make sure that no one dies under suspicious circumstances and is cremated right away. 

If you have a doc, he can assist along these lines. In most cases, you can prepare with a funeral home in advance for your cremation. You may want to do this if you think it may take your family/next of kin more than 5 days to get down here and accept responsibility for your remains. The public morgue or funeral home can only keep remains for 5 days, and then you could be sent to a public burial in a common grave.  

A little advance work could save problems for your next of kin. And these guidelines can be different for every situation, in every area, and every funeral home or public official. (Hey, it's Mexico...) But if you are really concerned about this issue, look into it early.

Hope you love your time and Mexico and have a while before thinking of such things!

BEP


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Thanks BEP and yes, you are absolutely right. Having a physician of record in Mexico can facilitate things a lot in such difficult times. I am familiar with a couple of such cases, one where he had a doctor here in Rosarito and the other where she had always crossed over to San Diego for her checkups. She passed away suddenly and the family went through a minor nightmare in the proces just to get thier mom cremated after everything short od an act of congress.

The fmaily of the gentleman who had a doctor he saw here in Rosarito had almost no problems whatsoever as the doctor helped them through the few simple steps it took and he signed off on his death. 

Huge difference and a great reason to have a doctor you see in Mexico, even if you do have one / coverage outside the country.



BajaExPat said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> I have been visiting Baja most of my life and lived here in northern Baja for the past 8 years. Rarely have I seen more interesting, helpful, and honest suggestions than from the people here regarding preparing for a move to a foreign country, particularly Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------

